# Heated Seat Temperature - VCDS



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I have super sport seats with the part alcantara finish and the heated seats seem extremely weak. I have taken the car to Audi and they claim the temperature readings are normal.

I have checked these myself and the range on the highest setting is 34-36 degrees. I'd be interested if anyone else has their temperature readings, knows how hot I can set the threshold before causing damage, or even has the same seats and can comment on how hot they are?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I would post this in the Mk2 forum, won't have much luck here.


----------



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

macaddict111 said:


> I would post this in the Mk2 forum, won't have much luck here.


Oops...have updated my signature. This is for a Mk3


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lukewarm seats have been the norm from the mk2 onwards. Apparently it seems to have a whiff of EU health&safety connotation surrounding it.
Best seats by far were in the mk1 which went from lukewarm to volcanic in the twist of a dial...


----------



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

leopard said:


> Lukewarm seats have been the norm from the mk2 onwards. Apparently it seems to have a whiff of EU health&safety connotation surrounding it.
> Best seats by far were in the mk1 which went from lukewarm to volcanic in the twist of a dial...


Maybe that's where I'm going wrong. I've had heated seats in a Mk2 and a 2015 Leon and I seem to remember them being hotter, but my most recent car was a Mk1 and they were boiling.

I've turned the Mk3 up 10 degrees so far and they seem pretty good. Will probably be more noticeable in winter too I guess.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

VW and Audi used to have very warm seats and heaters. Until a big case where a woman received some serious burns in her VW Touareg and sued & won a nice sum. (way back in 2003)

It was a case of seats getting caught in flames because the heaters came in contact with the seat materials.

I personally use seat heaters during every winter. They are more than adequate for me, and I am a person who showers by turning the temp dial almost all the way to "red zone". :lol:


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I have the same seats and made the same observation after I had an A5 coupe as a loaner, the A5 was actually uncomfortably hot. I'll probably up the threshold using VCDS before the winter kicks in...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I found the heat output improved over time. A bit tepid from new but after 6-8 months I find the medium setting is fine once they've heated up. 
Maybe some insulating air bubbles get squashed out of the seat cushioning with a few months use.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

gAgNiCk said:


> I have the same seats and made the same observation after I had an A5 coupe as a loaner, the A5 was actually uncomfortably hot. I'll probably up the threshold using VCDS before the winter kicks in...


Noticed exactly the same when I had a 17-plate A5 on loan! Seats got noticeably warmer on all settings compared to my 15-plate TT


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

The coding thread used to have a "fix" to increase the heated seat temperature. Might still be there.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I did not try yet in TT, but in my L&K Octy I had to use it on minimal 1/3 setting and it was already more than warm. On the top setting 3/3, just after 5 min I had a feeling that my lower parts are about to catch fire


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

From the coding thread, first post.



> -adjust the temperature thresholds of any step heating seats
> Unit 9
> security access 31347
> adaption
> ...


----------



## zombiemorg (Sep 2, 2016)

Omychron said:


> From the coding thread, first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have had a play around in VCDS already and made them warmer - just wondering what a 'safe' value is really. Don't want to make them too hot and damage the elements/create a fire risk [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------

